# Boarding Informative speech



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm doing an informative speech on snowboarding for speech class. I plan on telling my classmates what to look for when buying a board, boots, and bindings. I know enough about boarding to do this, but I need at least 5 sources and they need to have credibility. Can anyone give me some Websites, names of books or mags that will help me with this.

Thanks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You should be able to get all the information you need off of this site here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> You should be able to get all the information you need off of this site here.


credibility
thanks


----------

